# Spider nest!



## Guest (Jun 10, 2005)

Saw this by one of our flowrpots, thought it was interesting!

--Dan


----------



## thornton_851 (Jan 2, 2005)

wouldent want all dem crawlin on me


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Very cool!


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

That second shot certainly is interesting. Thanks for sharing that man


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2005)

Nice colours eh?

--Dan


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

thanks for makein my fukn skin crawl


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2005)

I hate spiders too, but I couldnt kill them, they are only babies!

--Dan


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

That's some freaky sh*t.


----------



## duende_df (Aug 15, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> I hate spiders too, but I couldnt kill them, they are only babies!
> 
> --Dan
> [snapback]1062126[/snapback]​


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> I hate spiders too, but I couldnt kill them, they are only babies!
> 
> --Dan
> [snapback]1062126[/snapback]​


i dispise spiders but i never kill em cause they kill other bugs i hate even more


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

Neato!


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2005)

MR.FREEZ said:


> DannyBoy17 said:
> 
> 
> > I hate spiders too, but I couldnt kill them, they are only babies!
> ...


Like misquitoes!

--Dan


----------



## jimbo (Feb 5, 2003)

get out some hairspray and a lighter and get rid of those things


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

I had one of those on my deck and burned some with a lighter

I fuckin hate spiders


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

burn them... that is tooo many to have by your house...! Especially if they are venomous... (i dont know if they are)


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2005)

This was outside!

--Dan


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

I used to have a 6inch chechilian rose tarantula that I took everywhere with me. It was great to see people freek out at her presence lol. Those babies hmmmmm wonder if they would be good food for juvi p's????? What do you guys think????


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Really nice shot, it is kinda creapy though.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2005)

Avatar~God said:


> Really nice shot, it is kinda creapy though.
> [snapback]1067591[/snapback]​


I agree, kinda makes your skin crawl!

--Dan


----------

